# Roll Cage Specification For Drag Racing?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Do any of you dudes know what the roll cage specification is required to compete in the supercomp and pro et drag racing series?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Try Trackday Addict or Ludders, they'll be able to tell you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Here u go Jap Drag Series - Rules

First round is april 25th

I suggest also make your Godzilla timeattack friendly Join Time Attack : Series Information : Time Attack Series


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Alex - if you're going to compete, defo get some training. 

I am doing the Performance Car day 121 with Colin Hoad of CATDT, so I'll let you know how I get on.

You'll be amazed though how a few tweaks to your driving can make all the difference.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Try Trackday Addict or Ludders, they'll be able to tell you.


Ben came up trumps with the actual cage specification for each corresponding time band.

Now all I need to do is decide which to aim for 



Benji Linney GTC said:


> Here u go Jap Drag Series - Rules
> 
> First round is april 25th
> 
> I suggest also make your Godzilla timeattack friendly Join Time Attack : Series Information : Time Attack Series


Nice 1 Ben thats exactly what I was looking for! :thumbsup:



Elliott_GTR said:


> Alex - if you're going to compete, defo get some training.
> 
> I am doing the Performance Car day 121 with Colin Hoad of CATDT, so I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> You'll be amazed though how a few tweaks to your driving can make all the difference.


What you dont just mash the throttle?!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You aiming for 8s or 9s Alex?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> You aiming for 8s or 9s Alex?


If the KK12R doesnt put in an 8 something I want my money back! lol  Ben is the one playing GOD here...

*Our Father, Who Art At GTC,

Hallowed Be Thy Cobb Access Tuner Software,

Your Custom Map Come,

Your Will Be Done,

At Santapod As It Was At RAF Marham,

Give Us This Day Our Daily E85,

And Forgive Us For Overtaking,

As We Forgive Those Who Try To Overtake Us,

And Lead Us Not In To The Side Wall,

But Deliver Us To The Finish Line,

For Thine Is the Record, The Power And The Glory,

For Ever And Ever,

Amen!* :bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Much better to plan well ahead & go higher spec on the cage day 1 rather than underestimating etc, as minor price difference & saves a whole heap of hassle later on if you had to upgrade.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

trackday addict said:


> Much better to plan well ahead & go higher spec on the cage day 1 rather than underestimating etc, as minor price difference & saves a whole heap of hassle later on if you had to upgrade.


Thanks for chiming in TA!

I agree but doesnt that mean adding loads of weight due to additional bars?

How much does the weight affect the time?

Where will I find the biggest gain after power? Tyres??


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Not neccesarily as a proper chromoly cage is heaps lighter than cheaper steel etc. 
As for drag racing really crudely & very roughly losing or adding 50 kgs = 1/10th difference but that relationship goes out of the window once you start running higher & higher bhp.

As for track work then obviously lighter the better but you are really talking fractions of the overall weight & certainly the car is likely to handle far better with the additional stiffness etc

The main point bar none is your safety 

I made the fatal mistake years ago of speccing my cage to 7.5 seconds (drag racing) thinking that will be fine & then low & behold 20 months later it's holding us back as a huge no no to run under that time as far as Santa Pod or other tracks are concerned - then a heap of additional cash to upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> If the KK12R doesnt put in an 8 something I want my money back! lol  Ben is the one playing GOD here...
> 
> *Our Father, Who Art At GTC,
> 
> ...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

trackday addict said:


> Not necessarily as a proper chromoly cage is heaps lighter than cheaper steel etc.
> As for drag racing really crudely & very roughly losing or adding 50 kgs = 1/10th difference but that relationship goes out of the window once you start running higher & higher bhp.
> 
> As for track work then obviously lighter the better but you are really talking fractions of the overall weight & certainly the car is likely to handle far better with the additional stiffness etc
> ...


TA, for the drag racing ET 9.99 TO 8.50 Second series, will I get away with a full FIA spec cage?

The reason I ask is that according to the drag rules, the tubing used for the main frame must be 3mm thick which is even thicker than FIA spec 2.5mm tubing!

Also, the drag rules show a bar that connects the A-B pillar bar with the door bar, is this bar mandatory as its not even mentioned in FIA regs?

*Drag Safety Rules;*









*FIA Safety Rules;*http://argent.fia.com/web/fia-public.nsf/79839E53797F9746C125784D005E1787/$FILE/253%20(11-12)-080311.pdf


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Have a word with either Jon Webster @ Webster Race Engineering or Andy Robinson @ Andy Robinson race cars - both are absolute oracles & legends in relation to cages & both very easy to talk to. 

It's something you want to get right & your situation is slightly different to mine in that i can only drive in straight lines 

If you want to use the car for multi disciplines then you only want one cage that will tick all of the boxes BUT also means if you do want to keep on driving the car on the road wont have to be triple jointed to try & get in/out of the car with some sort of style & elegance


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> If the KK12R doesnt put in an 8 something I want my money back! lol  Ben is the one playing GOD here...
> 
> *Our Father, Who Art At GTC,
> 
> ...


class:clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

trackday addict said:


> If you want to use the car for multi disciplines then you only want one cage that will tick all of the boxes BUT also means if you do want to keep on driving the car on the road wont have to be triple jointed to try & get in/out of the car with some sort of style & elegance


road car or drag/track car..

come on alex you cant have both thats greedy..lol

my idea for mine is a street car that can be classed as a street car and looks like an everyday car and do low 9s..

i think if i caged mine etc etc then it would be then just a race car.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> road car or drag/track car..
> 
> come on alex you cant have both thats greedy..lol
> 
> ...


Won't you have to cage it if you want to run low nines?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

countvonc said:


> Won't you have to cage it if you want to run low nines?


apparently not


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> road car or drag/track car..
> 
> come on alex you cant have both thats greedy..lol
> 
> ...


Of course the cage will make the car less practical, but whatever its like to get in and out of, it cant be any worse than a lotus Elise or even the MP4-12C, both of which have very high door sills reducing the entry and exit apeture to little more than a cat flap. :lamer:

Add to this the added safety a cage brings and the real possibility of an accident due to nothing other that the ferocious power and speed, and the cage makes more and more sence for an extreme road/drag/track car such as this :thumbsup:

Ill be using Chromoly to keep the weight down and welding it in good a proper to stiffen the chassis, the benefits far outweigh the draw backs IMO.

Oh, and it looks pretty cool to  lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Of course the cage will make the car less practical, but whatever its like to get in and out of, it cant be any worse than a lotus Elise or even the MP4-12C, both of which have very high door sills reducing the entry and exit apeture to little more than a cat flap. :lamer:
> 
> Add to this the added safety a cage brings and the real possibility of an accident due to nothing other that the ferocious power and speed, and the cage makes more and more sence for an extreme road/drag/track car such as this :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


yes it will look cool but then you are doing the full race look with carbon parts etc so your car will pull it off..

but on my stealth looking car i will keep it stock (for now) lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Won't you have to cage it if you want to run low nines?


Officially yes, they can even insist on a parachute for the kinds of terminal speeds possible with these cars.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> yes it will look cool but then you are doing the full race look with carbon parts etc so your car will pull it off..
> 
> but on my stealth looking car i will keep it stock (for now) lol


There will be nothing stealth about my GTR build appart from the colour  lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> There will be nothing stealth about my GTR build appart from the colour  lol


cool have you seen the vid of the UGR lambos on the highway x3 lambos over 1000bhp ?

we should do a UK version.. HULK SVM, JUN R1 and yours. lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> cool have you seen the vid of the UGR lambos on the highway x3 lambos over 1000bhp ?
> 
> we should do a UK version.. HULK SVM, JUN R1 and yours. lol


Can we refer to IT as the KK12R from now on please?! :chairshot lol

We'll show them Lambos :flame:


----------

